# Neu im Westerwald



## fitze (16. August 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein bisheriges Bikerevier war der Pfälzerwald rund um Landau/ Neustadt/ Südliche Weinstraße. Seit 3 Wochen bin ich jetzt neu in Westerwald und wohne in der Nähe von Altenkirchen. Gibt es denn Strecken- und Trailempfehlungen von den Locals? Sehr gerne würde ich mich auch mal einer Bikerunde hier anschließen 
Ich fahre wenn möglich hauptsächlich abfahrtsorientierte Trails. Gerne natürlich aber auch mal was gebautes.
Viele Grüße
Fitze


----------



## sibu (17. August 2020)

Als lokalen Verein gibt es die Westerwälder Radsportfreunde, die zwei Mal in der Woche MTB-Touren anbieten. Die hatten hier früher einen Thread, der regelmäßig aktualisiert wurde. Da ist es zwar ruhig geworden, aber sie fahren noch. Einfach mal anschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (18. August 2020)

Altenkirchen direkt kenne ich jetzt nicht so gut, wenn bin ich eher in der Ecke Betzdorf/Daaden unterwegs. Kroppacher Schweiz ist auch schön. Im Siegtal gibt es auch gute Trails, da fahre ich aber eher zwischen Hennef und Windeck. 
Windercker Ländchen ist ebenfall schön und hat ein paar Hightlights.
Der Landkreis Altenkirchen ist ja nicht ganz klein, kommt auch darauf an wo genau du wohnst und ob du an der Haustüre los willst oder ob du zum Trail mit Bus/Bahn/Auto fährst.


----------

